# Lie-Nielson curved bottom spokeshave. Very Nice!



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks. It's on my list. 
Just tried the wooden low-angle shave from James Mursell in England at Woodenspokeshave.com and am very, very impressed. I've never touched a tool like it. I use both the high angle Veritas shave and the low angle Mursell shave.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm interested in trying the chair devils by Veritas. I'd like to try before I buy which is how I got the LN spokeshave. I suppose I could buy them and send them back if I don't like them.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

L-N makes fabulous tools. I wish they had been around when I started woodworking back in the wagon train days. Woodworking would have been so much easier to accomplish. Glad you like your shave. I love mine. 
the chair devils by Veritas, are grand.


----------

